# QUILLABAMBA : La zona tropical del Cusco



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

*QUILLABAMBA La zona tropical del Cusco*

La provincia de La Convención, region Cusco, cuya capital es la ciudad de Quillabamba fue creada por ley el 25 de julio de 1857, en conmemoración a La Convención nacional de Huancayo. Don Nicanor Larrea y Don Martín Pió Concha, un 20 de Junio de 1881, determinaron la donación de terrenos para la formación de la actual ciudad.La Convencion tiene casi todo su territorio en la región de selva, y la ciudad de Quillabamba a una altitud de 950 msnm., con una temeperatura media anual de 26° C 

Me vi en la necesidad de crear este thread, para mostrar como se debe a la ciudad de Quillabamba tanto en su faceta de ciudad,como tambien en sus aspectos sociales y culturales. 

Aquí unas fotos de la zona de Sambaray mostrando el clima tropical de nuestra ciudad:
Camino a sambaray, av. Bolognesi:













piscina olimpica y toda la vegetacion:













un rio con aguas de temperatura muy agradable atraviesa el balneario:


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Echarate – La Convencion- Cusco, es el distrito mas grande del Perú en cuyo territorio se encuentra el gas de camisea, situada a 20 min de la ciudad de Quillabamba. Limita por el norte con la region Ucayali, por el este con la region Madre de Dios y por el oeste con la región Junín y los distritos de Quimbiri y Pichari.
Goza de una temeperatura media anual de 28°C

La plaza principal:




parque ecologico:


----------



## carlosfelipe (Jul 18, 2010)

Muy bello Quillabamba, se ve muy ordenada


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Excelente,muy buenas fotos de la selva Cusqueña
¡Viva La Convenciòn¡.
Cusco es selva tambièn.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

plaza principal de la ciudad de Quillabamba, se ve la catedral:


----------



## Ba‘al Zevûv (Feb 7, 2010)

Unas cuantas panorámicas de Quillabamba.









by selvasamazonicas










by harasbo










by Coffee_Martin










by jfernandezoblitas










by jfernandezoblitas










by jfernandezoblitas


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Te pasaste con las fotos.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

buen aporte *Ba'al Z* , gracias por las fotos, bonitas las panoramicas de Quillabmb


----------



## faite (Jun 10, 2009)

Me gusta Quillabamba, cuando estuve 5 semanas en Cusco recuerdo me hablaban mucho de esta ciudad y de sus mujeres bonitas


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

Genial ciudad, limpia ordenada, tarrajean, etc, solo le falta construir un par de puentes grandes para mejorar la conectividad con la parte que está al otro lado del río.


----------



## Dimas de Porres (Feb 9, 2011)

¡Qué hermoso ese paisaje! Me encantan esas ciudades enclavadas entre rios y montañas. Bonito el estadio que luce un buen campo de juego. ¿Algún club lo utiiliza?


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Es importante saber que 56% del territorio de la región Cusco es amazónico, comprendiendo desde zonas de llanura amazónica hasta ceja de selva. Zonas ubicadas desde los 370 hasta los 2300 msnm, 

El hecho que el 56% de todo el territorio es selva hace recordar que el Cusco es una region esencialmente amazónica desde el punto de vista territorial, lo cual ha de ser considerado como un elemento de máxima relevancia para la elaboración de las propuestas de desarrollo al 2021 (bicentenario de la independencia del Perú).

Quillabamba esta ubicada en selva alta (950 msnm)





Zonas del bajo Urubamba:


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

un atardecer en la amazonia cusqueña


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Clarisimo, Augusto mis felicitaciones,solo queria precisar,lo que yo sè,segun algunos que han explorado a fondo todo el territorio de Cusco,la parte bajo influencia selvatica,seria del 60% mas o menos,tambien el medio Urubamba,esta incluida.
Es una zona hermoza y con una gran capacidad agricola.


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

HERMOSO


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

Buenas imagenes de la selva cuzqueña,a que tiempo esta del cuzco.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

loganmsc said:


> Buenas imagenes de la selva cuzqueña,a que tiempo esta del cuzco.


Quillabamba , esta a una 5 horas de la ciudad de Cusco, ( en bus o auto), a una distancia aprox. de 240 km.

ahora pa ir a zonas como Palma Real , Quellouno, Coribeni, que estan mas adentro de Quillabamba se necesitan hasta 12 horas, para zonas como Kamisea, Estrella, se necesitan hasta dias.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

La carretera Cusco -Quillabamba esta a punto de ser asfaltada en su totalidad, buen tiempo , estuvo asfaltada solo asta el poblado de Alfamayo, y en estos ultimos meses del nuevo gobierno se retomaron los trabajos y el asfaltado llega ya hasta el poblado de Santa Maria, siendo una carretera muy interesante. 

Solo faltarian unos 25 km.

El Problema esta en las zonas cercanas al abra de Malaga, por q alli constantemente se genran derrumbes del cerro , es una zona muy humeda.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

unas fotos de la carretera, Cusco Quillabamba, Desde el Ollantaytambo comienza a subir hacia el abra de Malaga:












la carretera va ascendiendo con interminables zig-zag:


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

subiendo , la vegetacion se hace minima, y en algunas epocas del año hay hasta nieve:












abra de Malaga a 4300 msnm aprox.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

ya al otro lado del abra. es curioso por que de un lado del abra la vegetacion es totalmente tipo sierra, y al otro lado rapidamente cambia a una vegetacion de tipo tropical, en cuestion de minutos se puede notar ese paso.

Por esta carretera tambien se puede llegar a Machupicchu sin hacer uso del tren, seria: Cusco, Ollantaytambo, Abra de Malaga, santa teresa, Machupicchu.


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Echarate es el distrito q màs dinero por cánon recibe en el Perù...pero sin embargo tiene indicadores pobrìsimos. De esto es lo q habla Bill Gates, autoridades q se dedican a hacer piscinitas para mantener contenta a la poblaciòn, sino ...pues miren esto..! 35% de desnutriciòn crònica en menores de 5 años en el 2009, en cuanto estarà actualmente....en 30%? es justo esto? El 75% de los niños de Echarate no hacìan educación inicial el 2007...en cuanto estarà hoy? 70%....que clase de dirigentes tiene Echarate???? Estos niños desnutridos son los q nos van a dirigir de aca a 30 años...


Región: Cusco - Provincia: La Convencion
Distrito: Echarate
Reporte Infobarómetro de la Primera Infancia – Indicadores Priorizados
Resumen de indicadores
*Echarate* * La Convencion*
1 Población (2007)
de 0 a 5 años 6,450 22,439
de 0 a 2 años 3,164 10,783
de 3 a 5 años 3,286 11,656
2 Tasa de Desnutrición Cronica en niños de 0 a 5 años* (2009)
Valor Estimado (N) 2,084 6,490
Valor Estimado (%) 35.6 31.9
3 Asistencia a un centro educativo para niños de 3 a 5 años (2007)
No asiste (N) 2,507 8,169
No AsisTe (%) 76.3 70.1
4 Tasa de retiro en educación inicial (2009)
Retirados (N) 127 378
Retirados (%) 7.5 5.5
5 Número de centros educativos públicos de educación inicial (2009)
Escolarizado 28 96
No Escolarizado 43 173
6 Tenencia de partida de nacimiento del registro civil (2007)
No tiene (N) 772 2,200
No tiene (%) 12.0 9.8


Fuente: http://www.inversionenlainfancia.net/infobarometro/dossiers/dossier_cusco_laconvencion_echarate.pdf


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

^^


Si pues, y mientras que en Pangoa, Miaria, o Puerto Huayana el balón de gas si es que lo encuentras cuesta 100 soles. El problema es desde el gobierno central , no puede firmar contratos con empresas extranjeras ( plus petrol y techint) mas beneficiosos para la población, hay corrupción a todo nivel.

Los gobiernos solo piensan en Lima, todo su esfuerzo lo hacen por Lima,( la alcaldesa quiere crear una playa artificial llevando arena y después el mar se llevo la arena , eso si es derrochar dinero, el tren eléctrico y el metropolitano) mientras que hace 10 años no pueden terminar de asfaltar una carretera , que podría llegar hasta Palma real o Quellouno generando desarrollo para la poblacion. 

Además , que el dinero del canon no es solo tenerlo y gastarlo (eso seria fácil), el OSCE q es manejado políticamente por el gobierno también tiene mucho que ver. Aparte de los alcaldes que también son buenos para nada y no presentan buenos proyectos. Y tambiebn los culpables somos los electores que elegimos a pésimas autoridades y no solo en La Convencion sino en todo el Peru , ahora ultimo casi elegimos nuevamente a Fujimori, 

El distrito de echarate es muy grande 20000 km2, hay mucha población dispersa, lugares en donde no hay ni escuelas ni profesores que quieran trabajar allí. Pero a todo esto mejor y disfruta de las imágenes q para eso esta este thread.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

unas mas , ya del otro lado del abra cerca de Carrizales y san Luis:


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Cuando se propuso un tunel por debajo de la Veronika, algunas autoridades y periodistas se rieron y hasta se burlaron de la iniciativa, hoy esa opción vuelve a tener pie, se hubiera ahorrado todo este serpentin.... autoridades sin visión.


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

augusto for ever said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Si pues, y mientras que en Pangoa, Miaria, o Puerto Huayana el balón de gas si es que lo encuentras cuesta 100 soles. El problema es desde el gobierno central , no puede firmar contratos con empresas extranjeras ( plus petrol y techint) mas beneficiosos para la población, hay corrupción a todo nivel.
> ...


Todo lo q tu dices está bien, es màs, te apoyo y comparto tus ideas, pero lo q no comparto es q digas q el metropolitano y el metro de lima es derrochar dinero. El problema de ciertas autoridades, y digo solo q de ciertas,,,,por no decir de casi todas, es de intentar pagar sueldos bajos a los cuadros tècnicos q se intenta captar, si las regiones pagaran bien, tendrìan los mejores cuadros del paìs, y tendrìan buenos proyectos. Yo lo digo porq a mi me ha pasado. Intentan pagar sueldos irrisorios.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

edith


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

augusto for ever said:


> intentar enarenar y querer formar una playa en forma artificial , eso si es derrochar dinero, ahora lo del metropolitano y del tren de alguna manera lo es , debieron coordinar y priorizar uno de elllos, Lima lo quiere tener todo y a cualquier precio, sin ver que en el interior del pais hay muchas necesidades mas vitales que solucionar al 100% el transporte en Lima



Creo q este thread ya pasò del mero ejercicio de ver fotitos a la discusión acerca de las provincias q tienen dinero de sobra por el cànon y no lo saben administrar bien. Para empezar yo no dije q enarenar esa playita q nadie visita, por evocar con cierto romanticismo algo q ya no es, no sea derrochar dinero, claro q lo es, es derrochar dinero. En lo q estàs equivocado es en creer q dinamizar, priorizar y mejorar el sistema de transporte q hace perder 4 horas del dìa, cuando se puede hacer en menos de 1 hora, es creer q es derrochar el dinero a medias y no ver otras necesidades en las regiones. Lima tiene 8 millones de personas, casi un cuarto de la población del paìs, y es por razones de competitividad, econòmicas, estratègicas y si se quiere hasta geopolìticas, q las deficiencias, taras y carencias de Lima cuando se habla de infraestructura, se hacen de interès nacional. 
Es mucho màs fàcil manejar y gobernar con los recursos adecuados una población pequeña q una de millones de personas, sino pues miremos a muchos paìses europeos con poblaciones de unos pocos millones de personas, como los de Europa del norte, paìses bajos, etc. Y acà no màs en sudamèrica, miremos al Uruguay un paìs con unos 3 millones de habitantes con una calidad de vida alta para el standard sudamericano. La Convención tiene recursos de sobra, sòlo es cuestiòn de gestionarlos bien y priorizar sectores como educaciòn y salud. Y no digan de q Lima es centralista y no los deja. Acaso no puede la provincia contratar directamente buenos cuadros tècnicos pagando buenos sueldos?? si puede...y de hecho lo hace, pero no paga bien y si no paga bien, alli estàn las consecuencias. Singapur es una islita q no tiene recursos naturales, cero recursos, pero es donde el PBI percapita es el màs alto del mundo, còmo lo hizo?....pues fàcil el siglo pasado en la posguerra captò a los mejores profesores y tècnicos de las mejores universidades del mundo y los puso a trabajar para el gobierno, obviamente q nada es gratis... pero es una inversiòn. Si se puede amigos de la Convenciòn.,...si se puede. Ustedes tienen los recursos y q bonito serìa llegar a su provincia por esa magnìfica carretera de las fotos y ver buenos colegios, bien equipados, bien comunicados y con niños con cero desnutrición, como no van a poder hacer eso....


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

^^


vivir en una ciudad y dar vueltas por los alrededores de sus casas y de sus patios impide ver las realidad , y solo hablar lo que uno se imagina o ve en TV. Manejar Echaraty es mas fácil que manejar Lima?, estas muy equivocado, Lima tiene 49 alcaldes distritales, 2 presidentes regionales y un presidente de la república, y con tanto presupuesto no pueden con los problemas; de pobreza, delincuencia, de vivienda, de asesinatos, que lindo seria llegar Lima y ver colegios y avenidas buenas y no ver esas carpitas en pleno desierto (ni en Echarate se ven ese tipo de asentamientos humanos) , q bueno seria no ser asaltado en la primera esquina, o caminando y no me contamine con CO. 52 Autoridades ( supuestamente mas capaces ) y no poder con un territorio de 200 km2, ( que barbaridad y no poder solucionar teniendo muchas herramientas) imaginate en Echarate un solo alcalde con 20000km2 de territorio. En Lima pierden 4 horas, en echarate se puede perder 4 dias. Parece q no eres peruano, las mismas causas por las que no se solucionan los problemas en Lima sucede igual en todo el interior del Peru. ( a veces me da gracia, y en Lima no pueden contratar buenos cuadros tecnicos para solucionar los problemas o contratar profesores de la postguerra ?)
Date cuenta como el tonto de Bill Gates habrá sacado eso de 10000 de IPC, al igual , el sistema quiere hacer ver que hay mucho de canon para el interior del Peru y que ya deberían haber solucionado los problemas pero no es cierto. Y bueno con esta ya la corto, por que si te habras dado cuenta , este thread es de exposicion fotográfica como se describió a un inicio (te invito a que lo leas).


----------



## sajinito (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo no vivo en Lima, vivo en Orcotuna. Averigua què es Orcotuna. El PPA percàpita del Perù si es de 10 mil dòlares y subiendo. Echarate tiene el PBI y PPA percàpita de un paìs europeo, es el màs alto del Perù.


Echarate: Una víctima del gas

Vemos como en estos días se agita la Convención, sobre todo Echarate, y reclamando que no se exporte el gas, que se haga una planta de fraccionamiento en Echarate y finalmente que el precio del GLP se reduzca.

Por Cecilia Blume el 7 de Agosto 2010 2:26 PM 14 0 0

Creo que estamos en un tema muy complejo y que se volverá a presentar si no hacemos algo por impedirlo. De un lado la manipulación política de aquellos que buscan su elección en dichas zonas y de otro lado una clara falta de Estado ha permitido que a pesar de los elevados ingresos por canon gasífero, este dinero no se ha usado para mejorar la calidad de vida de los habitantes de dichas zonas. 

Echarate es el distrito más rico del país. Tiene un ingreso por cápita de más de 4000 soles cuando San Isidro recibe por habitante, 2600 soles. Su extensión es de casi 19000 kms lo que lo hace uno de los distritos más grandes del país y viven 46000 peruanos, entre ellos los ashánincas y machiguengas. No solo recibe canon gasífero sino recibe transferencias del Gobierno Central y, estando a mediados de año, han gastado únicamente el 35% de su presupuesto.

El Municipio de Echarate tiene piscinas con toboganes, coliseo de gallos, nuevas plazas públicas y un palacio municipal digno de envidia. La población de Echarate tiene una tasa de mortalidad infantil cercana al 19%, una desnutrición crónica de 43% y el 93% de sus habitantes tiene, cuando menos, una de sus necesidades básicas insatisfechas.

La lógica de Echarate si el canon se hubiera utilizado para mejorar la calidad de vida de los peruanos, hubiera sido marchar al lado de la empresa y pedir que se exporte más porque así el canon que recibirían sería mayor.

El canon es peligroso, distorsiona realidades, crea un sentido de propiedad inexistente (la Constitución señala que el recurso natural es de la Nación), y la población que lo debería recibir no lo viene haciendo. Así por una mala gestión y una política pública inadecuada que se creó cuando por canon no se recibían casi recursos, hoy tenemos cantidades increíbles de dinero, sin gestión alguna y el gobierno central se ha desentendido de él, sobre todo en las zonas más pobres.

Ojala que con tranquilidad podamos acercarnos de nuevo al canon, analizar sus usos, sus transferencias y salvaguardar al peruano más necesitado realizando las obras que requiere para vivir mejor.

Fuente: http://www.esan.edu.pe/conexion/bloggers/sin-anestesia/2010/08/echarate-una-victima-del-gas/


----------



## chunter (Oct 15, 2010)

pasen los comentarios de este troll al subforo "el jiron" 

por que este tema fue creado para mostrar fotos y no para mostrar noticias

hno:


hno:


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

En quillabamba y en La convencion , mas que los paisajes urbanos, es el entorno natural lo q mas sobresale, una variedad de entornos naturales, por tanto, lo único cierto es que cada vez que se atraviesa por ejemplo el abra de Malaga , la naturaleza nos regalara un panorama distinto, talves con una nevada como la que vemos en la foto o talves una neblina tan espesa que solo nos permitirá ver maximo a 5 m de distancia. O un cielo totalmente azul y por debajo una alfombra de algodones (las nubes).


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Luego la carretera ya comienza a adentrarse hacia el lado de la ceja de selva, presentándonos panoramas de vértigo, y en algunas vistas , pareciendo un océano blanco, y viendo las nubes hacia abajo, lo que pocas veces se puede dar. desde aquí se pueden tomar vistas de unos atardecer espectaculares).












Vale también para la critica, para muchos viajeros que contaminan el medio ambiente, tirando plásticos, papeles y demás residuos, es reprochable , como algunas personas no toman conciencia del daño que se le hacen a nuestro planeta.es penoso ver como los bordes de la carretera están con basura. y especialmente a los poblados como San Luis, Carrizales y otros.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

La gran diversidad de climas existentes en La Convención la convierten en una region con una gran biodiversidad. Descendiendo desde las heladas alturas del abra de Málaga hasta las tropicales selvas de Pangoa, kamisea, Nueva Estrella , etc, se puede apreciar con asombro, cómo se abre ante uno, una verdadera muestra de la flora en nuestro planeta. El ichu de la puna da paso muy pronto a bosques tropicales. 


se puede ver el rio Lucumayo , que nace en el nevado La Veronica, (5850 msnm)













la carretera asfaltada ya sobrepaso el poblado de alfamayo.


----------



## Celdur (Sep 5, 2008)

augusto for ever said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> vivir en una ciudad y dar vueltas por los alrededores de sus casas y de sus patios impide ver las realidad , y solo hablar lo que uno se imagina o ve en TV. Manejar Echaraty es mas fácil que manejar Lima?, estas muy equivocado, Lima tiene 49 alcaldes distritales, 2 presidentes regionales y un presidente de la república, y con tanto presupuesto no pueden con los problemas; de pobreza, delincuencia, de vivienda, de asesinatos, que lindo seria llegar Lima y ver colegios y avenidas buenas y no ver esas carpitas en pleno desierto (ni en Echarate se ven ese tipo de asentamientos humanos) , q bueno seria no ser asaltado en la primera esquina, o caminando y no me contamine con CO. 52 Autoridades ( supuestamente mas capaces ) y no poder con un territorio de 200 km2, ( que barbaridad y no poder solucionar teniendo muchas herramientas) imaginate en Echarate un solo alcalde con 20000km2 de territorio. En Lima pierden 4 horas, en echarate se puede perder 4 dias. Parece q no eres peruano, las mismas causas por las que no se solucionan los problemas en Lima sucede igual en todo el interior del Peru. ( a veces me da gracia, y en Lima no pueden contratar buenos cuadros tecnicos para solucionar los problemas o contratar profesores de la postguerra ?)
> Date cuenta como el tonto de Bill Gates habrá sacado eso de 10000 de IPC, al igual , el sistema quiere hacer ver que hay mucho de canon para el interior del Peru y que ya deberían haber solucionado los problemas pero no es cierto. Y bueno con esta ya la corto, por que si te habras dado cuenta , este thread es de exposicion fotográfica como se describió a un inicio (te invito a que lo leas).




En serio estás diciendo que gobernar a casi 9 millones de personas es más dificil que gobernar a 40.000? un distrito que además obtiene muchísimos recursos por el Canon?


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

lo importante es , q en la actualidad la carretera asfaltada ya esta hecha hasta la localidad de Santa Maria, casi a unos 20 km de Quillabamba, todos esperamos que a lo mucho se culminen los trabajos por lo menos en este tramo para fin de año, pero el proyecto original contempla el asfaltado hasta Quellouno ( lo cual esta creo ya con los plazos vencidos)

personas que quieran ir a Cocalmayo , ya estan con mejores facilidades.

:colgate:


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

la zona tropical del Cusco no solo comprende la provincia de La convencion , sino tambien las provincias de Paucartambo, Quispicanchis, Calca y Urubamba


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

===============>


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

Parte de la provincia de Quispicanchis, tambien forma parte de LA ZONA TROPICAL DEL CUSCO, aqui unas del distrito de Quincemil (850 msnm) mas bajo que la ciudad de Quillabamba, ya muy cerca de comenzar la llanura amazonica:












ya viendose el rio Inambari.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

templo de Quincemil












sala de espera y torre de control del aeropuerto de Quincemil:


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

augusto for ever said:


> Parte de la provincia de Quispicanchis, tambien forma parte de LA ZONA TROPICAL DEL CUSCO, aqui unas del distrito de Quincemil (850 msnm) mas bajo que la ciudad de Quillabamba, ya muy cerca de comenzar la llanura amazonica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que hermoso paisaje^^


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

buenas fotos de Quilla! colaboro con algunas :cheers:

Una panoramica de Quillabamba


Una dentro en la ciudad


y por ultimo, unas Quillabambinas en la camara de comercio de la convencion, por la semana turistica de Quilla


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Estupendas fotos.


----------



## MIG2010 (Sep 21, 2010)

Y eso que no conocen la reserva del Megantoni...


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

¡¡¡Me gusta!!!
¡Genial Thread!


----------



## chunter (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## chunter (Oct 15, 2010)

:colbert::colbert::colbert:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Una ciudad selvática mas ordenada de otras que vi, me agrada mucho.


----------



## macross1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Quillabamaba, muy bonita y apacible como la recuerdo y también con mucho potencial de un futuro prometedor.


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

QUILLABAMBA EN CUSCO
Presentacion de las universidades quillabambinas en el desfile por celebraciones en Cusco

UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL SAN ANTONIO ABAD - SEDE QUILLABAMBA


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

unsaac - sede quillabamba


----------



## augusto for ever (Nov 26, 2011)

UNIVERSIDAD ANDINA DEL CUSCO - SEDE QUILLABAMBA

alumnos con vestimenta amarakaeri


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

... La Exhuberante Selva Cusqueña presente en el saludo a la Ciudad Imperial... muy buenas tomas !!! ... :cheers:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

augusto for ever said:


> La provincia de La Convención, region Cusco, cuya capital es la ciudad de Quillabamba fue creada por ley el 25 de julio de 1857, en conmemoración a La Convención nacional de Huancayo. Don Nicanor Larrea y Don Martín Pió Concha, un 20 de Junio de 1881, determinaron la donación de terrenos para la formación de la actual ciudad.La Convencion tiene casi todo su territorio en la región de selva, y la ciudad de Quillabamba a una altitud de 950 msnm., con una temeperatura media anual de 26° C
> 
> Me vi en la necesidad de crear este thread, para mostrar como se debe a la ciudad de Quillabamba tanto en su faceta de ciudad,como tambien en sus aspectos sociales y culturales.
> 
> ...


El próximo 25, Quillabamba está de aniversario!!! A los que puedan... aprovechen para visitar la Ciudad del Eterno Verano!!!... :cheers:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

augusto for ever said:


> un atardecer en la amazonia cusqueña


¡¡¡ Que tal vistazaaa !!! ... :cheers2:


----------



## globalCitizen5 (Feb 4, 2012)

Augusto, sigue actualizando tu thread! Las vistas son buenazas!!!... :cheers2:


----------

